# How about adding NHL.tv?



## Flycan (Oct 9, 2006)

You have MLB.tv .. how about NHL.tv ?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Flycan said:


> You have MLB.tv .. how about NHL.tv ?


Sure. Ask them to write the app


----------

